# how old is she??



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

how many of u have people mistake your dog for a male/female?? i swear my boy is always being called she. besides haveing the 2 walnuts hanging between his legs and a penis, people still call him she. i think its because he's the same size as an adult female at 9 months but im not sure. any one else besides me get this??


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Never had anyone mistake our boys for girls, but have had people mistake a couple of our girls, Kali and Raven, for boys.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

KC is frequently mistaken for a male but neither Chimo nor Phoenix were ever mistaken for a female. I was told NUMEROUS times that Phoenix (solid black) was a Lab or Lab mix and when I told them he was a German Shepherd they told me I was "duped because they don't come in black".


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Chance is always being called a she. Some people are nice enough to ask instead of going "What a beautiful girl you have!" or something like that but yeah. XD Even my grandma calls poor Chance a she half the time. At least it's not as bad as when she called my cat a female. She could NEVER get his gender right. LOL!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It happens a lot with Rafi because he is built like a malinois. When people apologize I just say, "That's ok, he doesn't mind." Luckily dogs don't have gender and don't have to spend time worrying about their masculinity or femininity being questioned!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

People either ask, or call my girls "He".
It seems with a lot of folks, big dogs are male, little dogs and cats are female.


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

How are they to know though. most people don't go around checking to see if dogs have Frank and Beans or not. Sasha got called a boy a couple dozen times at the fesival yesterday though. It didn't really bother me though.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

I have had my females mistaken for males, but never the other way around.


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Nerrejmost people don't go around checking to see if dogs have Frank and Beans or not.












My Phoenix has been called a "she" before...he doesn't care as long as the person shows him the proper adoration. BTW, he's got a Frank but no beans....


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

No beans here either! But Leo never gets mistaken for a female, however Grace regularly gets called "he." 



> Quote:It seems with a lot of folks, big dogs are male, little dogs and cats are female.


I agree with this. And it's quite an interesting take on biology!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDPeople either ask, or call my girls "He".
> It seems with a lot of folks, big dogs are male, little dogs and cats are female.


i think that could be it too. but how do u mistake the blue collar?? (thats what tyson has) most the time if i get a male mixed up with a female (yes im human too) its usually bc they are young and look femenine/smaller. i do this a lot when i see large breed adolescent pups.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2but how do u mistake the blue collar?


Actually since blue is my favorite color I would probably use it for a male or female. There are also various shades of blue, nowadays everything is unisex.


----------



## Aryg2461 (Jul 10, 2008)

Ary is always called a he when we are out and about. I think its because shepherds are considered a tough breed. I really love how pink looks against Ary's light colored hair so she always has a pink collar she even had one with rhinestones. Oh well though It doesnt bother me.


----------



## CVF_Kennel (Aug 7, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq I was told NUMEROUS times that Phoenix (solid black) was a Lab or Lab mix and when I told them he was a German Shepherd they told me I was "duped because they don't come in black".


Oh I love that one. I took the black pup, Baron, to the store with a couple weeks ago. Some of the clerks are amazed because they'd never heard of or seen a black GSD. One of the clerks came up and petted him, then while walking away, said "good Lab." Obviously someone who'd never seen a lab pup before.....


----------



## KCandMace (Apr 8, 2008)

I have been asked boy or girl. Since I have 3 there isn't a 50-50 guess. Most people get it right. KC is the same size but very girly in her frame. The boys are more burly.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

People "mistake" a blue collar the same way they do a neon pink tag. And it isn't always that they don't notice the tag either, because as soon as I say she is a "she" they say, "I guess the pink tag should have given it away".


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Morgan gets called he 9 times out of 10. I don't care, she has a unisex name because some people will be slick and ask the dog's name rather than check the undercarriage. She wore a blue collar, with flowers, for years.









I agree, most people assume
big tough breed = boy
little fru fru dog= girl


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

It happens quite a lot, but I don't even bother correcting people, Brenna doesn't care either way. Besides, I do it all the time to customers, I'm a dog groomer and sometimes the dog has a weird name and I have to venture a guess on the spot. Its annoying when people make a big deal about it (i.e. "What's she getting done today?" "*****HE***** is getting a bath and brush today") Like the dog cares that I just called him a girl. lol


----------



## GSD07 (Feb 23, 2007)

When my husband and I went to pick up our younger pup we met his parents. So here my husband asks Aron, the sire, to sit for him and then gives him a treat and says 'Good girl!' LOL You had to see the puzzled look on Aron's face, it was priceless







Here's Aron, the good girl LOL


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

Aron does NOT look like a girl at all!
Handsome guy


----------



## TrackingPuppy (Feb 13, 2005)

On the other hand, it is a matter of habit. I have all girls, dogs, cats, birds, in my home well except for DH. 
I am guilty of saying "She.”


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

A lot of people at first hearing Jesse's name thinks he is a female. Meanwhile I still encounter guys with their name being Jesse.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

When I here Jesse I think of a male
my ex's son's name is Jesse


----------



## CertainlySpoiled (Dec 2, 2007)

All the time, especially with Elle, everyone thinks she is a boy due to her large size. Not so much on Emma, but we have had a few to call her a "boy", I don't know why though, she's so petite and small...beats me why people get their sex confussed! lol


----------



## GSDluver4lyfe (Nov 15, 2006)

My previous male GSD's Ryot and Rade where always called "she", but no one has mistaken Mace for a girl. Funny thing is Mace is WAYY smaller than either of them.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

i've told this story before, but i was at the park once and someone kept referring to Tilden as a "she" - note that he's a LHGSD - i corrected the person once again and they said "sorry, i keep forgetting, its the hair" - HA, as if him having long hair automatically makes him a girl. i guess all afghans would be girls too eh?

on another note - gia's always thought to be a boy.


----------



## Yvette (Jan 29, 2001)

DaKota is always called a Good Boy.








She doesn't mind as long as she is called good.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqKC is frequently mistaken for a male but neither Chimo nor Phoenix were ever mistaken for a female. I was told NUMEROUS times that Phoenix (solid black) was a Lab or Lab mix and when I told them he was a German Shepherd they told me I was "duped because they don't come in black".


Just got my new guy last week and we were riding on the ferry, this guy leans over and says, "Are they German Shepherds?" 
"Yes"
"What about the black one?"
"He's German Shepherd also"
"No, his head looks wider, and he's all black, he's part lab"









Befor we got Loki everyone would just asume that the three were all males. I would always get the "You can't keep 3 females they'll fight to the death!"


----------

